# Hangover Cure?



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

Got a hangover cure? Or since there is really no cure, any tried and true ways to dull the pain? Thought this would be interesting.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

warm flat coke or pepsi, lots of it, tylenol and quiet!


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

hmmm, eat something slightly greasy, it seems to help by lining your stomach to reduce the irritation, lots of water, vitamin b (berocca) and a magical pill we call "mersyndol"


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Some interesting hangover cure sites:
http://www.auburn.edu./~greenj7/hangover.html 
http://www.lineone.net/lifestyle/chr..._hangover.html 
http://www.einfo.com.au/hangover.htm

Vote for your own: http://www.hairytongue.com/thecure/top_ten.php3


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

saltines and 7-up and consume as much water as wine....
I drink beer these days and less of it....I don't like it as much as wine.


----------



## david jones (Jan 15, 2000)

Gatorade, Red Panax Ginseng Extract, Advil and an Egg McMuffin; OR 30 minutes on the stationary bike followed by a long steam and hot shower; OR ONE (1) shot of vodka in a tall glass of soda water.


----------



## chef mark hayes (Aug 21, 2000)

don't drink in the first place.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Here are a few remedies I use:
1. Gatorade and asprin
2. Spicy foods with as much tabasco as you can handle
3. Standing over the flat top at work and sweating it out.
4. a little "hair of the dog" 

stay away from caffine and sugar, those seem to only hinder recovery


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

keep drinking and dont stop.


----------

